#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-10-10
<PaoloRotolo> totopalma, :P
<Davide_> prova prova
<davide_m> prova prova
<intruder> ciao
<francesco_superc> ecchime qui :)
<francesco_superc> ciao a tutti
<intruder> ciao
<paolettopn> buonasera....
<intruder> ciao paolettopn 
<paolettopn> ciao intruder 
<paolettopn> ciao davide_m 
<davide_m> ciao a tutti
<davide_m> chi siamo attualmente?
<francesco_superc> Francesco Cargiuli presente :)
<paolettopn> ciao francesco_superc 
<paolettopn> ciao geekluca 
<davide_m> ciao francesco
<geekluca> Gianluca Santoro presente!
<francesco_superc> ciao Davide
<paolettopn> attendete che arrivino tutti, poi faremo assieme le resentazioni.....
<davide_m> ciao Gianluca
<paolettopn> p
<davide_m> ok
<geekluca> Ciao Paolo
<geekluca> Ciao Davide
<paolettopn> in questa canale va tutto a log... quindi attendiamo ed eventualmente salutiamoci su #ubuntu-it-fcm
<intruder1> ciao
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<intruder> ciao
<ntanitime> Ciao a tutti
<newlife> buonasera a tutti e scusate il ritardo....
<intruder> ciao newlife 
<newlife> ciao intruder :)
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, ciao :)
<newlife> a breve inizieremo ragazzi... solo qualche istante.
<newlife> ciao PaoloRotolo :)
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<davide_m> nel frattempo mi mangio una fetta di prosciutto...
<newlife> eccomi............
<francesco_superc> male male  niente proswciutto
<newlife> dunque..........
<newlife> dicevo........
<francesco_superc> stasera Dr. House ha detto che fa venire i vermi nel cervello :-D
<francesco_superc> ah ah ah 
<paolettopn> newlife, fai tu il moderatore?
<newlife> Aldo mi ha appena scritto e per sopraggiunti impegni non potrà essere dei nostri.
<davide_m> Io guardo Giacobbo sul due...
<paolettopn> che peccato....
<davide_m> meee...
<newlife> paolettopn: dunque...... se totopalma ci aiuta delegheremmo lui a farlo visto che anche l'altra volta ci ha dato una grossa mano........... paolettopn io ho preparato due righe due di relazione per ogni punto..........
<newlife> davide_m: siamo pronti........ se sei dei nostri si parte........
<paolettopn> ottimo , per me ok....  totopalma come moderatore
<newlife> :D
<newlife> dunque......... per iniziare ragazzi e a favore del log del canale nonchè per iniziare la riunione dobbiamo presentarci....... totopalma? sei pronto?
<davide_m> ahahah
<totopalma> newlife, certo
<totopalma> iniziamo le presentazioni
 * totopalma → Salvatore Palma
<paolettopn> aka Paolo Garbin
<davide_m> io sono Davide Miceli
<intruder> io sono Giuseppe D'Andrea
<geekluca> geekluca -> Gianluca Santoro
<newlife> newlife: → Marco Buono
<ntanitime> Giulio Tani
<francesco_superc> francesco_superc --> FrancescoCargiuli
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: manchi tu ma il nick già dice tutto :D
<newlife> ciao osvaldo ........ stiamo iniziando la riiunione..... vuoi dirci la tua identità così iniziamo?
<PaoloRotolo> PaoloRotolo → Paolo Rotolo
<osvaldo> chiedo scusa ma ho sbagliato canale
<davide_m> capita... XD
<newlife> no problem osvaldo :D
<newlife> bene..... allora totopalma quando vuoi possiamo cominciare.......
<totopalma> newlife, ok
<totopalma> allora ...
<totopalma> i punti della riunione sono in questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fcm/Gruppo
<newlife> totopalma: se ci dici il primo punto............. dell'ODG............ io ho preparato un breve resoconto su tutti i punti......... poi, dopo la mia relzione, iniziamo tutti a parlarne........... 
<newlife> realzione...........
<newlife> relazione
<davide_m> Debriefing post-sprint
<totopalma> il primo punto è Debriefing post-sprint 
<totopalma> newlife, prego
<newlife> ovviamente per prenotarsi e parlare occorre scrivere in irc "/me si prenota"
<davide_m> scusa vero
<newlife> cosicchè teniamo traccia delle prenotazioni a parlare e al termine dell'intervento scrivere  'finito'..... in modo da capire quando può parlare il successivo
<newlife> a te la parola totopalma
<newlife> ok.......... totopalma 
<totopalma> newlife, ehm
<newlife> il debriefing post-sprint!
<newlife> ecco....
<totopalma> newlife, il primo punto :P
<newlife> Ragazzi...
<newlife> Che dire...
<newlife> Le celebrazioni al team di FCM Italia sono iniziate e non si fermano.
<newlife> Se controllate il nostro blog vedrete che di tanto in tanto spunta un nuovo commento al lavoro che abbiamo svolto!
<newlife> Ronnie (l'editore di FCM Internazionale) dal canto suo ci ha già osannato e le mail di complimenti non si arrestano!
<newlife> Anche Paolo Sammicheli (membro del Consiglio di Ubuntu - it) ha lodato il lavoro svolto dal gruppo.
<newlife> quindi non sta a me sottolineare la grande, fantastica, eccezionale, poderosa, meravigliosa azione di sprint messa in atto da uno dei più grandi, laboriosi, compatti gruppi di lavoro di UBUNTU-IT.
<newlife> Non sta a me farlo ma la gente là fuori lo fa, i lettori vi e ci ringraziano!
<newlife> Vi invio il ML solo le ultime due mail (una di Ronnie e una di un ragazzo di lingua spagnola!)
<newlife> Ronnie ci riporta una mail di una ditta australiana che chiede (addirittura) se FCM ha base in Italia!
<newlife> La seconda invece chiede consigli su come tradurre ...
<newlife> Ma leggetevele da soli! e meditate ragazzi ...
<newlife> 'cause FCM ITalia Rocks!
<newlife> :)
 * francesco_superc si prenota
<newlife> controllate le vostre caselle di posta e leggete!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> FCM Italia Rocks! perfino in australia e in America Latina.
<newlife> ---finito----
<totopalma> francesco_superc, prego, a lei la parola
<francesco_superc> no scusa stavo per farti una domanda ma hai risposto subito dopo, prima ancora che la facessi. 'finito'
<totopalma> ok, qualcuno vuole intervenire?
 * paolettopn si prenota
<totopalma> altrimenti si passa al secondo punto :)
<totopalma> paolettopn, prego
<paolettopn> bene... che altro dire dopo quanto espresso da newlife ....
<paolettopn> solo che avevo intenzione di dirvi che la rivista trad in italiano viene letta da molti studenti 
<paolettopn> e ogni volta che mi presento ad un Linux Day, i ringraziamenti per ciò che facciamo sono sempre tanti....
<newlife> Tiranno: cortesemente per tutti e per il log del canale scrivi il tuo nick e la tua vera identità così tutti possono identificarti :D grazie!
<davide_m> davide_m si prenota
 * paolettopn finito
<totopalma> davide_m, prego
<Tiranno> Tiranno:AntonioAllegretti
<newlife> ottimo Tiranno → Antonio :D grazie.... :)
<Tiranno> ;)
<davide_m> praticamente i due messaggi stanno a significare che siamo così tanto attivi che su internet trovano più i numeri italiani che quelli inglesi XD
<davide_m> o vedono più attiva o più presente la nostra comunità locale che quella internazionale di fcm
<davide_m> finito
<totopalma> ok, qualcuno vuole intervenire?
<totopalma> ok, si passa al secondo punto:
<newlife> davide_m: se leggi la mail di Ronnie e quella originale australiana capisci che quella ditta s'e' ritrovata sommersa da contatti italiani dopo la pubbliczione del nostro numero .......... volevano informazioni sui loro prodotti........ quindi pensavano fosse una rivista italiana!
<newlife> :D
<totopalma> Discussione su come impostare il lavoro e mantenere il ritmo di FCM internazionale; 
<totopalma> newlife, hai preparato tu l'intro?
<newlife> totopalma: yes...........
<newlife> brevissimo
<totopalma> newlife, prego
<newlife> Discussione su come impostare il lavoro e mantenere il ritmo di FCM internazionale;
<newlife> qui ragazzi mi sono tenuto molto stretto.... vorrei che uscissero da voi le proposte e le idee da implementare per questo NON ho commentato molto
<newlife> Qui ragazzi un breve preambolo;
<newlife> Il lavoro di sprint è stato chiuso ma non possiamo abbassare la guardia proprio ora che siamo al vertice.
<newlife> Mantenere allineato FCM in italiano all'edizione inglese è ora una priorità.
<newlife> Per ora abbiamo messo delle date da rispettare per la traduzione, la revisione e l'impaginazione.
<newlife> Sentevi liberi di dire ciò che preferite in merito.
<newlife> ---finito---
 * paolettopn si prenota
<totopalma> paolettopn, prego
<paolettopn> grazie....
<paolettopn> avendo l'esperienza del passato, dagli albori della rivista.....
<paolettopn> credo che dovremo rispettare le date di consegna e per fare questo....
<paolettopn> si usavano gli ultimi tre giorni prima dell'uscita della nuova FCM internazionale per impaginare....
 * newlife si prenota
<paolettopn> i precedenti 5 per revisionare dando più di una settimana per la consegna
<davide_m> davide_m si prenota
<paolettopn> delle trad.   FAcendo così, si riusciva a consegnare in tempo, avendo 1 gg di pausa prima dell'arrivo dell'edizione eng nuova...
<totopalma> dopo paolettopn c'è newlife, poi davide_m 
 * francesco_superc si prenota
<paolettopn> In quei tempi eravamo in pochi e tra i pochi non tutti riuscivano a collaborare con continuità...
<paolettopn> ora... siamo parecchi e se ci distribuiamo bene i compiti dovremmo riuscire a consegnare in tempo con più tranquillità....
<paolettopn> Anche se le pagine da lavorare sono aumentate nelle ultime edizioni, dovremmo farcela se continuiamo con dei ritmi simili a quelli che ho visto ultimamente....
 * paolettopn finito
<totopalma> newlife, prego
<newlife> grazie totopalma
<newlife> innanzitutto concordo con quanto detto da paolettopn :)
<totopalma> dopo newlife c'è davide_m poi francesco_superc 
<newlife> ciao hallino1.......... cortesemente ci dici la tua vera identità ? per il gruppo ed il log del canale :D
<totopalma> hallino1, ciao, per favore puoi presentarti per il log?
<newlife> dicevo......... concordo con paolettopn :)
<hallino1> Chiedo scusa per il ritardo, ho avuto 2 lutti e sto riscappando urgentemente perchè si sono sentiti male i miei nonni e ho problemi personali urgentemente in ospedale
 * hallino1 -> Mirko Pizii
<newlife> secondo me è importante (sembra solo immagine ma non lo è) pubblicare il numero in fase di traduzione prima del nuovo numero fcm ingese...........
<newlife> mi spiace hallino1:| tranquillo......... non ti preoccupare
<davide_m> Mi dispiace, condoglianze...
<newlife> questo perchè agli occhi della gente che ci legge..... pubblicare uno due o tre giorni dopo l'uscita di FCM inglese sembra voler rivendere cose ormai vecchie di un mese........... se invee pubblichiamo 2-3-4- giorni prima di FCM Inglese ancora regaliamo le 'ultime' notizie!
 * newlife finito
<hallino1> newlife, leggi in pvt appena puoi
<ntanitime> Concordo :)
<hallino1> Chiedo scusa nuovamente a tutti, scappo e rileggerò il log il più presto possibile!
 * paolettopn quota newlife 
<hallino1> (P.s. concordo con newlife)
<newlife> tocca a davide_m
<totopalma> davide_m, prego
<davide_m> concordo con newlife
<davide_m> grazie totopalma
<intruder> concordo anche io
<davide_m> con le date di adesso newlife? ci allineeremo con l'edizione inglese quando? 2-3-4 giorni prima?
<davide_m> parlo del #53
 * newlife si prenota
<davide_m> il resto che volevo dire già l'avete detto, pongo solo la domanda detta prima, finito
<paolettopn> buonasera Gwaihir 
<Gwaihir> ciao
<totopalma> dopo davide_m c'è francesco_superc poi newlife 
<francesco_superc> tocca a me allora?
<newlife> Ciao Gwaihir :D
<Gwaihir> ciao a tutti
<totopalma> francesco_superc, certo
<francesco_superc> dunque anche a me piacerebbe riuscire a fare quello che ha scritto newlife
<francesco_superc> sarebbe di gran lustro per il gruppo FCM Italia
<francesco_superc> volevo porre un po' di domande
<francesco_superc> 1) FCM Internazionale ha un giorno prestabilito in cui pubblica la sua edizione?
<francesco_superc> 2)E' possibile avere la beta della versione internazionale per poter iniziare a lavorarci e arrivare a pubblicare l'edizione in Italiano prima di quella in inglese?
<francesco_superc> 3) pensavo, visto il mio periodo piuttosto intenso di impegni lavorativi e universitari, di propormi come impaginatore. Ci sono requisiti per poterlo fare?
<francesco_superc> Grazie /me ho finito
 * francesco_superc ho finito 
<totopalma> newlife, prego
<newlife> grazie totopalma
 * paolettopn si prenota
<davide_m> davide_m si prenota
<newlife> rispondo telegraficamente a francesco_superc seguendo i suoi punti: dunque............
<totopalma> dopo newlife c'è paolettopn poi davide_m 
<newlife> domanda n.1......... FCM inglese pubblica l'ultimo venerdi del mese in questione.... 
<newlife> domanda n.2 .............. stiamo lavorando francesco_superc per ottenere una versione anche testuale degli articoli ma credo ci saranno resistenze perchè anche loro spesso rimpaginano, modificano o rieditano gli articoli all'ultimo minuto....... quindi credo di no.... pero' possiamo provare..... 
 * intruder si prenota
<Palombo> buonasera, è permesso?
<newlife> domanda n.3 chiedi in ML di fare l'impaginatore francesco_superc e ti verrà spiegto in IRC come fare...... ho detto IRC perchè diventa tipo una sessione di prova e c'e' bisogno di un contatto immediato..........
<totopalma> Palombo, ciao, per favore presentati per il log :)
<newlife> ciao Palombo :D ti identifichi per il log ? grazie!
<francesco_superc> grazie newlife 
 * paolettopn toglie la prenotazione
<Palombo> Palombo -> Cristiano Luinetti
<paolettopn> ciao Palombo 
<Palombo> ciao paolettopn  e ciao a tutti
<totopalma> newlife, hai finito?
<newlife> se noi per esemio ci imponiamo di pubblicare l'ultimo mercoledi del mese (ovviamente quello prima dell'ultimo venerdi) :D ci giochiamo la carta del 'nuovo'
<totopalma> no ...
<newlife> oppure se vogliamo sfruttare la pubblicità della newsletter italiana dobbiamo pubblicare la domenica prima dell'ultim venerdi........... a voi la scelta!
<newlife> -----finito-----
<totopalma> davide_m, prego
 * paolettopn si prenota per un appunto
<totopalma> dopo davide_m c'è paolettopn 
<davide_m> allora io direi di mettere una doppia data: se ce la facciamo entro domenica, altrimenti mercoledì, sennò...
<davide_m> alla fine del mese, così non ci precludiamo niente, cioè se mettiamo mercoledì e poi ce la facciamo per prima sarebbe un peccato...
<davide_m> ma allo stesso tempo se non ce la facciamo si passa all'altra data
<davide_m> invece per quanto riguarda la 3 domanda di francesco
 * newlife si prenota per un appunto
<davide_m> ci servirebbero impaginatori per ebook anche, siamo solo io e aldo, e per adesso solo aldolat
<davide_m> quindi anche chi volesse imparare oltre a scribus anche sigil per l'eboo ha voglia
<davide_m> finito
<totopalma> paolettopn, prego ...
<paolettopn> grazie... brevemente...
<totopalma> dopo paolettopn c'è newlife 
<paolettopn> la data dell'uscita successiva di FCM eng la trovare nella loro ultima pag e confermo che cade 'quasi' sempre con l'ultimo ven del mese in questione
<francesco_superc> paolettopn, farò richiesta in ML per impaginatore di ebook
<paolettopn> per la data della ns consegna, con aldolat abbiamo sempre consegnato 1 gg max 2 gg prima dell'uscita successiva di FCM eng nuova....
<paolettopn> in quanto le scadenze del wiki erano divrse e davano più tempo per trad e rev...
<paolettopn> ora se andate a vedere tutte le scad spaziano tra loro di 7 gg, si potrebbero variare le scadenze, sentiti tutti i membri e collaboratori di FCM italiana....
 * intruder si prenota
<paolettopn> avendo dei tempi fissi, i lavori prendono giro...
<paolettopn> poi.... per impaginare non c'è alcun problema, basta trovarsi qui in IRC canale fcm e 
<paolettopn> spiegare come fare per.... prima di mettere mano sullo sla di lavoro.... in modo tale da standardizzare il funzionamento dell'impaginazione....
<paolettopn> per quanto riguarda Sigil... era mia intenzione avvicinarmi per capirne meglio il funzionamento e provare ad impaginare pure lì....
 * newlife dice a paolettopn: ne parliamo nell'altro punto all'ODG 
 * paolettopn finito
<newlife> :D
<totopalma> newlife, prego
<newlife> grazie totopalma
<totopalma> dopo newlife c'è intruder 
<newlife> allora per quanto riguarda le date davide_m siamo 'costretti' a rispettarle..... non possiamo dire al gruppo lo facciamo per i 26 o forse per il 28 o anche il 29.......
<newlife> durante lo sprint e per vari numeri........... nonostante le date erano fissate da molto tempo...... ci sono state persone che hanno rilasciato con moooolto ritardo i loro lavori........ bloccando di fatto tutta la linea di produzione a valle .......... questo non è corretto per gli altri membri del gruppo!
<davide_m> mi prenoto per una velocissima risposta
<totopalma> dopo newlife c'è intruder poi davide_m 
<newlife> quindi........ si stabilisce tutti insieme la data di pubblicazione , poi si dividono i giorni in tre sezioni (traduzione, revisione, impaginazione) poi due giorni prima della pubblicazione la beta, una revisione generale e si pubblica per la data stabilita! il tempo ce ne sarà abbastanza........... abbiamo prodotto un numero ogni 7 giorni...... ci spaventiamo con 25 giorni per lavorare un numero? :D
<newlife> ----- finito----
<totopalma> intruder, prego
<intruder> grazie
<intruder> sarebbe interessante avere almeno le bozze degli articoli qualche giorno prima dell'uscita del numero inglese in modo da iniziare a impostare le traduzioni e pubblicare l'edizione italiana nel più breve tempo possibile a partire dall'uscita di quella ufficiale
<intruder> è vero che serve pianificare tutto per bene e direi che sarebbe anche utile, nel caso che qualche membro non riesca a finire il proprio lavoro in tempo, che lo comunichi e passi l'articolo a qualcun altro per permettere di consegnare l'articolo in tempo
 * newlife concorda con intruder
<totopalma> dopo intruder c'è davide_m 
<intruder> mantenendo un ritmo anche meno serrato dello sprint credo che nel giro di 10 giorni dalla pubblicane in inglese si riesca a uscire anche con la nostra
<intruder> concludo offrendomi per la creazione del formato ebook
<intruder> se qualcuno mi istruisce per bene :)
 * intruder ha finito
<totopalma> davide_m, prego
<davide_m> ti posso istruire io intruder ;)
<francesco_superc> anche a me davide_m,
<intruder> davide_m, grazie :)
 * newlife è felice di vedere questa grande disponibilità
<davide_m> intendevo di mettere direttamente la data per il 26 ad esempio (per la pubblicità in mailing-list), poi come data di distanza tra traduzione e impaginazione, direi dare più tempo alla traduzione, meno alla revisione e poco più all'impaginazione per evitare accavallamenti "in lavorazione 1 2 ecc
<newlife> :)
<davide_m> di niente, piano piano, dato che adesso non ho materie mi posso dedicare
<davide_m> cmq non è difficile
<davide_m> finito
<totopalma> qualcuno vuole intervenire?
<davide_m> ah aspettate
<davide_m> dimenticavo
<davide_m> per l'ebook c'è un problema da risolvere
<davide_m> ad esempio negli articoli dove vengono spiegate le immagini, si devono rieditare tutti i riferimenti
<davide_m> tipo immagine a destra, a sinistra ecc, in basso a destra ecc
<davide_m> finito
<totopalma> se non c'è nessuno che  vuole intervenire, si passa al terzo punto: Versione della rivista in audiolibro; 
<newlife> ok totopalma
<totopalma> newlife, hai fatto tu l'intro? ^^
<newlife> posso totopalma?
<totopalma> certo
<newlife> Versione della rivista in audiolibro;
<newlife> no scusate.....................
<newlife> prima di passare al prossimo punto chiederei cortesemente di salutare Gwaihir → Milo Casagrande  membro del consiglio di Ubuntu It che ha cordialmente acconsentito a dedicarci qualche minuto ........... grazie Milo e se vuoi ci farebbe piacere se ci dicessi due parole!
<Gwaihir> newlife, figurati!
<Gwaihir> per il momento seguo la riunione
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> subito dopo Milo due parole anche dal nostro coordinatore Palombo→ Cristiano Luinetti :D
<Palombo> grazie newlife 
<Palombo> sarò brevissimo, just 2 words (-:
<Palombo> ultimamente, diciamo da qualche mese, sono stato del tutto assente dal gruppo causa impegni pressanti di lavoro, che finiranno a fine mese per fortuna
<Palombo> alcuni magari di quelli nuovi non mi conoscono
<Palombo> beh, non vedo l'ora di tornare ad essere attivo nel gruppo che ha fatto un lavoro INCREDIBILE in questo periodo
<Palombo> e della cosa ringrazio Marco (aka newlife), Aldo, Paolo e tutti i membri del gruppo che.....
<Palombo> CI HANNO RESO IL PRIMO GRUPPO AL MONDO DI TRADUZIONE DI FCM
<Palombo> davvero complimentissimi a tutti
<Gwaihir> mi accodo a Palombo, ho seguito, anche se non direttamente e non sempre da vicino il lavoro fatto dal gruppo, ed è veramente lodevole
<Palombo> grazie Gwaihir 
<Palombo> prego, io ho finito
 * newlife chiede a paolettopn di tenere a fresco il prosecco.... :)
<totopalma> newlife, a te la parola
<newlife> ok......... grazie a Palombo e Gwaihir :) 
<Palombo> Palombo, se lo beve in un gollone
 * paolettopn prepara....
<newlife> il terzo punto all'ODG............ Versione della rivista in audiolibro;
<newlife> Per questo punto ragazzi abbiamo non pochi problemi..
<newlife> Purtroppo Youtube e altri servizi di hosting di video e/o audio si sono finora rivelati non consoni a ciò che abbiamo in mente e che vorremmo realizzare.
<newlife> Siamo quindi in attesa di uno spazio che possa essere gestito in FTP con velocità di caricamento e download adeguati per il servizio che vogliamo dare.
<newlife> volevamo una voce neutra (tipo lettore automatico) ma linux e ubuntu da questo punto di vista hanno delle carenze notevoli quindi abbiamo ripiegato sulle voci dei traduttori/revisori/impaginatori
<newlife> Vorrei solo chiedervi se siete tuttora interessati al progetto e se, come mi sembra di aver capito da mail di tempo fa, sareste interessati a 'prestare' la vostra voce assumendo la veste di Speaker ufficiale di FCM Italia!
 * intruder si prenota
<newlife> quindi, ragazzi, tenetevi pronti che appena risolveremo i problemi tecnici.......... partiremo a leggere FCM ......... questo per estendere la conoscenza di ubuntu e linux anche alle persone con ridotte o assenti capacità visive!
<newlife> -------finito -------
<totopalma> intruder, prego
<intruder> l'idea di poter offrire un servizio simile è sicuramente allettante anche se trova gli impedimenti citati da newlife
 * Palombo si prenota
<intruder> preferirei abbandonare il progetto piuttosto che usare la voce automatica 
<totopalma> dopo intruder c'è Palombo 
<intruder> l'esperimento fatto qualche mese fa con le voci dei traduttori era interessante e gli accenti locali rendevano tutto molto simpatico, l'importante è che non siano però troppo marcati
<intruder> non siamo professionisti della dizione però credo che qualcosa si possa fare in questo senso
<intruder> secondo me va tuttavia tenuto conto del fatto che questo sforzo richiede più energie di tutto il resto
 * intruder finito
<totopalma> Palombo, prego
<Palombo> totopalma, grazie
<davide_m> Per me ok che ognuno legge un articolo
<Palombo> l'idea dell'audiobook la trovo eccezionale, e si sposa perfettamente con la filosofia di ubuntu
<Palombo> ho ascoltato il video di youtube del 42
<Palombo> e devo dire che è molto deludente la qualità della voce artificiale
 * francesco_superc si prenota
<Palombo> l'idea di prestare le nostre voci per la letture degli articoli mi pare un'ottima idea
<Palombo> sicuramenter c'è qualcuno di noi che ha una voce "ascoltabile"
<Palombo> (non si pretende melodiosa)  (-:
<Palombo> percui dire che una volta risolti i problemi tecnici
<totopalma> dopo Palombo c'è francesco_superc 
<Palombo> organizziamo un incontro in irc dedicato all'argomento
<Palombo> io intanto do la mia disponibilità a prestare la voce
<Palombo> vi prego soltanto di non tirarmi delle arance (-:
<Palombo> finito
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
<totopalma> francesco_superc, prego
<francesco_superc> totopalma, grazie
<totopalma> dopo francesco_superc c'è PaoloRotolo 
<francesco_superc> Anche io come Cris presto molto volentieri la mia voce seppure lontana da essere quella dello speaker dei Trailer del cinema ^_^
<francesco_superc> l'idea mi piace ma l'unica cosa che ritengo sia importante fare è cercare (quando si sarà deciso quando e se partire) di cominciare con il numero attuale e dare priorità ai successivi e negli intervalli tra un numero ed un altro magari dedicarsi agli arretrati
 * paolettopn quota francesco_superc 
 * newlife concorda con francesco_superc gli arretrati rimangono li..........
<francesco_superc> Poi pensavo che sarebbe proprio una gran bella cosa organizzarsi come in una vera redazione di una rivista con un gruppo di persona che si occupa di traduzione, il team del caporedattore che controlla le revisione, il team deigli impaginatori Scribus e quello sigil
<francesco_superc> e magari il team che si occupa dell'audio libro
<francesco_superc> che dite?
 * francesco_superc ha finito
<totopalma> PaoloRotolo, prego
 * newlife francesco_superc dovremmo essere almeno 100 perosne :D
 * intruder concorda con francesco_superc sull'organizzazione
<PaoloRotolo> grazie totopalma, come ha già anticipato newlife, abbiamo dovuto sospendere l'edizione audio-video poichè il servizio dove ci appoggiavamo era limitato
<PaoloRotolo> inoltre ci voleva troppo tempo per caricare i vari video
<PaoloRotolo> abbiamo pensato di eliminare la versione video della rivista e di mantenere solamente l'audio, per risparmiare più spazio possibile
<PaoloRotolo> e pubblicare la rivista audio in tempi relativamente brevi
<PaoloRotolo> non posso che quotare francesco_superc, sul fatto che serve iniziare dall'ultimo numero di FCM
<PaoloRotolo> sarebbe inutile pubblicare i precedenti poichè le notizie sarebbero già vecchie...
 * Palombo quota
 * paolettopn quota
<PaoloRotolo> Pensavamo quindi di riunire i vari articoli in formato .ogg in un archivio compresso
 * Palombo si rimette ai tecnici dell'audio (-:
<PaoloRotolo> per poi caricarlo su un dominio che, possibilmente, permetta un trasferimento veloce
<PaoloRotolo> non preoccupatevi comunque della voce ;)
<PaoloRotolo> Finito
<totopalma> qualcuno/a vuole intervenire?
<davide_m> sì
<totopalma> davide_m, prego
<davide_m> grazie totopalma, che programma audio o video usavate?
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota per rispondere :)
<totopalma> PaoloRotolo, prego
<davide_m> finito
<PaoloRotolo> davide_m, per la voce meccanica utilizzavamo le voci di mbrola e, per montare il tutto, utilizzavamo un software per KDE, "Kdenlive"
<PaoloRotolo> ora, con le vostre voci, potremo editare il tutto semplicemente in audacity
 * newlife si prenota per chiudere questa discussione e votre sul progetto
<PaoloRotolo> per pulire eventuali disturbi
<newlife> votare
<davide_m> openshot video editor l'avete provato? fa filmati hd mp4 che occupano pochissimo spazio
<PaoloRotolo> davide_m, si, ho provato anche quello ma, se non sbaglio, l'mp4 è proprietario
 * Palombo crede che sia meglio rinviare le discussioni tecniche ad incontro specifico
<davide_m> ok
 * paolettopn quota
<PaoloRotolo> ok per me
<newlife> davide_m: kdenlive pero' è tecnicamente superiore :) avrei preferito cinelerra ma ultimamente il progetto sembra stia morendo!
<newlife> se non ci sono altri interventi il punto appena discusso verrà votato ora!
<Palombo> ok
<davide_m> sì è vero :) ma l'altro è più facile... ok
 * newlife chiede di votare a favore o contro il progetto audiolibro con voci umane.
<newlife> +1
<paolettopn> +1
<Palombo> +1
<davide_m> +1
<geekluca_> +1
<PaoloRotolo> +1
<Tiranno> +1
<intruder> +1
<Palombo> cominciamo il countdown?
<newlife> altri devono votare?
<newlife> francesco_superc: ?
<Palombo> francesco_superc, ??
<newlife> geekluca_: ?
<Palombo> ((-:
<francesco_superc> susate
<francesco_superc> mi ero perso
<francesco_superc> +1
<newlife> bene
<newlife> manca geekluca_ che non risponde.............. comunque............
 * newlife afferma che la maggioranza bulgara ha decretato il progetto approvato definitivamente!
<newlife> ottimo............
<newlife> :D
<geekluca_> già votato
<intruder> io ci voglio la voce di irene però... :D
<newlife> ooops......... scusa geekluca_ :D
<Palombo> evviva i builgari che ci hanno fatto dono del pippero
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> intruder:  irene ha già votato e ha assicurato la sua voce............. ma vogliamo anche la tua Giuseppe :D
<newlife> lol Palombo
<newlife> punto delll'ODG successivo...............................
<intruder> :D ahah nono la mia credo proprio di no... ehmmm... diciamo che non ho tempo ;)
<paolettopn> newlife, il moderatore totopalma è uscito... modera tu....
<newlife> Responsabili di settore: piccoli impegni crescono;
<newlife> si paolettopn :D faccio io :D
<newlife> Responsabili di settore: piccoli impegni crescono;
<newlife> Gli impegni in FCM aumentano e il carico di lavoro quando è gestito e portato avanti da pochissime persone risulta essere, purtroppo, ingente.
<newlife> Quindi, ragazzi, vorremmo vedere in ML delle vostre richieste esplicite per una posizione che vi piaccia portare avanti nel gruppo ovvero per esempio, gestire il blog, gestire la ML, gestire il wiki, insomma.... una posizione che vi possa gratificare, che vi piaccia, e che sollevi dal peso della gestione di tutte queste cose le poche persone che ora se ne devono occupare.
<newlife> ---finito---
 * paolettopn si prenota
<newlife> vai paolettopn :)
 * francesco_superc si prenota
<newlife> subito dopo paolettopn tocc a a francesco_superc :)
<paolettopn> ok... data la mia precedente esperienza, non avrei problemi a riprendere la gestione della ML e della parte wiki....
<paolettopn> sempre che non ci sia qualche altra persona che desideri farsene carico....
 * Palombo sta ascoltando http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS2WuLo_YN8
<paolettopn> negli ultimi mesi sono nuovamente abbastanza presente in rete.... tanto da riuscire ad essere presente per gli incarichi descritti
 * paolettopn ha finito
 * geekluca_ si prenota
<newlife> vai francesco_superc :)
<newlife> a seguire geekluca_ .......... appena finisce francesco_superc vai pure tu geekluca_ :)
<francesco_superc> da parte mia ci sarebbe la volontà di assumermi la responsabilità di qualche settore
<francesco_superc> ma quali sono i ruoli disponibili?
 * francesco_superc finito
<geekluca_> volevo dire a paolettopn che se vuole vorrei condividere qualche responsabilità
 * newlife risponde brevemente a francesco_superc ......... in ML si scriverà una mail con le specifiche delle posizioni da occupare...... ma sentitevi liberi di chiedere voi cosa vorreste gestire
<geekluca_> giusto per fare un po' di pratica all'inizio
<geekluca_> --- finito ---
 * paolettopn lascia tutto lo spazio e le possibilità a chi desidera imparare.... eventualmente dando una mano per i primi tempi....
<geekluca_> Perfetto!
 * paolettopn piacerebbe anche gestire il chan IRC... sempre se ce n'è la possibilità....
<newlife> ottimo........... quindi si provvederà alla redazione di una mail in ML e poi a seguire a quella mail le vostre richieste per occuparvi di settori che vi aggradano......... anche pù persone (due o tre) per ogni possizione.......... poi ne discutiamo in ml :D
<paolettopn> k
<Palombo> ce n'è di carne al fuoco, e per tutti
 * newlife risponde a paolettopn per il cnaale IRC........... a breve farò richiesta per il secondo operatore nel canale paolettopn............
<paolettopn> O.o
<newlife> Palombo: FCM italia rocks! :D ecco cosi rimane nel log! :D
<Palombo> bravo newlife logga logga, che tutti sappiano (-:
<newlife> altri che vogliono dire qualcosa? altrimenti passiamo al 4 punto..........
<newlife> nessun altro contributo??????????????
<newlife> passiamo al prossimo punto all'ODG
<Palombo> direi di proseguire
<newlife> Redistribuzione degli incarichi amministrativi: selezione dei volontari per l'amministrazione del gruppo;
<newlife> questo punto all'ODG praticamente è stato già sviscerato prima con il punto precendente.............
<newlife> i volontari si son fatti avanti......... gli altri si faranno avanti in ML
<newlife> quindi credo che potremmo saltarlo ......... che ne dite?
<davide_m> sìsì :)
<paolettopn> ok
<geekluca_> ok
<newlife> ok..........
<Palombo> saltiamo saltiamo
<newlife> prossimo punto all'ODG............. qui si parla di modificare le regole di accesso al gruppo su launchapd quindi.......... servirà una votazione finale
<newlife> Aggiornamento della lista dei proposed/pending members su LP;
<newlife> Qui a voi la parola..
<newlife> Vogliamo mantenere lo standard attuale di aggiornamento una volta all'anno?
<newlife> O vogliamo provvedere ad aggiornare launchpad manualmente?
<newlife> ---finito----
<newlife> sono stato telegrafico ma non voglio influenzare le decisioni.
 * paolettopn si prenota
<newlife> vai paolettopn :)
<paolettopn> ok grazie....
<paolettopn> come i più vecchi membri sanno, LP ha uno scadenzario annuale.... automatico....
 * Palombo si prenota
<paolettopn> che invia le email agli admin nella data di scadenza, ecc ecc.
<paolettopn> qui si tratta di modificare la durata dei pending? O delle scedenze in lista, per poi farle decadere?
 * paolettopn ha finito...
<Palombo> mod vado??
<newlife> vai Palombo
<Palombo> dunque, mi pare che di questa cosa se ne fosse già parlato tempo fa
<Palombo> l'orizzonte temporale di 1 anno non ha molto senso a mio avviso se non è legato anche ad una valutazione dell'attività della persona
<Palombo> c'è chi fa più in 1 mese che un altro in 1 anno
<Palombo> io sarei per rivedere le regole, e legarle all'effettiva attività dei membri,
<davide_m> davide_m si prenota per una battuta velocissima
 * newlife concorda con Palombo
 * paolettopn quota
<Palombo> magari ravvicinando (6 mesi?) i periodi di valutazione
<newlife> appena termina Palombo vai pure davide_m
<Palombo> oer evitare il rischiio che uno si prenda la membership e poi chi si è visto si è visto
<davide_m> concordo con Palombo
<davide_m> direi di fare non a tempo
<davide_m> ma a numeri
<Palombo> la cosa naturalmente è tutta da discutere e da organizzare
<Palombo> è solo l'idea di base
 * paolettopn concorda la mod...
<Palombo> naturalmente questa decisione la dovranno prendere i membri stabili
<davide_m> tipo dopo tot numeri di contribuzione... e valutata la contribuzione... si procede
 * newlife concorda con Palombo e davide_m 
<Palombo> in apposita riunione dopo approfondita discussione
 * newlife si prenota
<Palombo> che faremo...
<Palombo> finito
<newlife> vai davide_m
<davide_m> finito
<newlife> ok...... tocca a me.............
<Palombo> bravissimo (-:
<paolettopn> :)
 * Gwaihir saluta tutti, buon lavoro, alla prossima
<newlife> io sinceramente le scadenze ad un anno mi stanno strette 8o meglio......... larghe)
<paolettopn> buonanotte Gwaihir 
<newlife> grazie Gwaihir della tua presenza! 
<newlife> spartio -.-'
<newlife> sparito
<newlife> dicevo.............
<newlife> il gruppo launchpad deve essere più 'mobile'...............
<Palombo> andato
<newlife> non esiste che qualcuno prende la medaglia e scappa.............
<newlife> se dopo 6 mesi non collabora.......... allora via..........
<newlife> si cancella.............
<davide_m> concordo
<newlife> qui ci si sta per lavorare tutti insieme......... non è corretto per gli altri essere nel gruppo e dare il proprio voto se non collabori quindi...........
<newlife> secondo me...........
<newlife> 6 mesi di margine.......... se non si collabora si viene cancellati da launchpad
<newlife> ovviamente come già deciso.......... se si collabora per tot numeri in un anno si riottiene la membership.............
 * paolettopn concorda con 5-6 edizioni... :)
<davide_m> (a meno che si dica che per un tot di mesi causa impegni non si può contribuire) aggiungerei io
<newlife> poi............ secondo me......... la richiesta in ML non serve........... se uno è pending su launchpad vuol dire che vuole farne parte......... perchè richiederlo anche in ML?
<Palombo> c'è un'apposita sezione per questo
 * Palombo concorda con newlife 
<intruder> ragazzi devo staccare, forse torno dopo 
<newlife> se uno ha collaborato per 5-6 numeri........ allora se è pending viene approvato automaticamente dall'aministratore che ne da notizia in ML
<intruder> buona continuazione
<Palombo> ciao intruder  a dopo (forse)
<newlife> si davide_m anche quello............
<paolettopn> ciao intruder 
<newlife> finito-------------
<Palombo> era ora (-:
<davide_m> piano piano se ne stanno andando via tutti ahah
<davide_m> XD
<newlife> davide_m: tu aspetta che ora tocca a te :D
<newlife> qualcuno vuole dire qualcosa?
<newlife> altrimenti mettiamo ai voti.......... preferite qui o in ML? cosicchè tutti possano votare?
<paolettopn> ciao etms51 
<etms51> ciao scusate
<newlife> ciao etms51........... dicci il tuo nome e cognome così ti riconosciamo!
<paolettopn> meglio in ML.... è stato già fatto e funziona ugualmente...
<RiccardoVianello> cambiato
<newlife> ottimo RiccardoVianello :D benvenuto!
<newlife> allora voteremo qui o in ML?
<Palombo> ciao Riccardo benvenuto
<paolettopn> così votano tutti i membri del gruppo.....
<davide_m> ML
<paolettopn> ML
<RiccardoVianello> in che senso?
<Palombo> ML
<RiccardoVianello> votare 
<Palombo> nel senso di....benvenuto (-:
<paolettopn> :)
 * newlife prende atto di mandare una mail in ML per la votazione!........... 6 mesi e poi si viene cancellati senza contributi...... oppure 6 numeri .........in dodici mesi......... giusto?
<Palombo> newlife, io la approfondirei un po' di più la questione, che dici?
<Palombo> ci farei proprio una riunione in irc dedicata
<newlife> ok Palombo..........possiamo fare anche così............
<newlife> che ne dite di una riunione IRC dedicata a launchpad?
<Palombo> magari ci pensiamo e ci viene in mente qualche sfumatura che ora ci sfugge
<paolettopn> Palombo, è abbastanza difficile portre tutti in IRC....  comunque si può provare....
<RiccardoVianello> infatti
<davide_m> ok (ma anche una discussione in ML)
<Palombo> newlife, per discutere i metodi servono solo i membri stabili
<RiccardoVianello> secondo me è meglio nel forum
<paolettopn> in tempi passati è stata già fatta una votazione in ML....
<newlife> allora facciamo cosi............. apriamo la discussione in ML e poi valutiamo......... se riusciamo in ML benvenga............ altrimenti organizziamo una riunione in IRC............ ok?
<paolettopn> creando un thread apposito....
<davide_m> ok
 * francesco_superc deve staccare purtroppo. Ho la sveglia alle 6 e un paio di ore di auto da fare
<RiccardoVianello> uhm
<Palombo> proviamo ok
<paolettopn> ok
<RiccardoVianello> forse meglio forum
<francesco_superc> +1 per Forum anche per me
<Palombo> buonanotte francesco_superc 
<paolettopn> buonanotte francesco_superc 
<newlife> francesco_superc: dai.......... 5 minuti e abbiamo finito............spe' :D
<francesco_superc> Buon proseguimento di lavori a tutti voi
<francesco_superc> Ok newlife 
<RiccardoVianello> ciao Francesco_superc
<newlife> ok...........
<RiccardoVianello> notte
<newlife> questo punto lo discutiamo in ML! poi decieremo li se fare una riunione a parte!
 * paolettopn quota newlife 
<RiccardoVianello> bha, sempre in ML
<paolettopn> :)
<davide_m> quoto quoto
<RiccardoVianello> non è meglio un forum
<newlife> Armonizzazione delle procedure di impaginazione su Scribus; 
<RiccardoVianello> per queste cose che sono delicate
<newlife> questo punto è superato... lo abbiamo praticamente descritto prima...........
<RiccardoVianello> che non vanno via
<newlife> grazie anche a davide miceli e paolo garbin......... si terranno lezioni su scribus..............
<paolettopn> O:o
<RiccardoVianello> ah bene :)
<davide_m> ;)
<newlife> scusate ma............... FCM fa anche lezioni............. ma quanto siamo grandi?
 * francesco_superc quota le lezioni su Scribus :)
 * newlife dice: sempre a beneficio del log!
 * paolettopn si piega dal ridere....
<RiccardoVianello> newlife
<RiccardoVianello> avete parlato del forum
<RiccardoVianello> per alcune
<RiccardoVianello> delicatezze
 * newlife dice
<RiccardoVianello> secondo me il forum è ottimo
<RiccardoVianello> per alcune cose
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: il forum pero' non è parte dell'ODG della riunione
<RiccardoVianello> lo so, però è importante
<RiccardoVianello> per alcune cose
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, il forum per come la vedo io è più dedicato a tutti
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: il foum è ottimo ma ............. lento......... noi abbiamo ML e IRC che sono canali veloci in cui si trova in breve tempo la risposta
<RiccardoVianello> non è bero
<RiccardoVianello> bha lento no
<Palombo> queste sono cose organizzative nostre interne, e secondo me è meglio usare la ML
<davide_m> ma esiste un forum? XD
<RiccardoVianello> no, in parte
 * newlife concordo con Palombo
<RiccardoVianello> Palombo Forum => sezione privata
 * paolettopn concorda con Palombo 
<RiccardoVianello> 2) non è lento
<RiccardoVianello> 3) non si perdono messaggi
<newlife> cose inter nos............. direbbero i latini............ ce le giochiamo noi..... poi il forum volendo..... per altre cose!
<RiccardoVianello> come in ml
<RiccardoVianello> newlife
<RiccardoVianello> non sapete che basta fare una piccola sezione
<RiccardoVianello> in interna
<RiccardoVianello> nostra
<Palombo> la ML è sempre stata lo strumento principe per discutere certe questioni, e ha sempre funzionato alla grande, non vedo perchè cambiare metodo
<RiccardoVianello> no
 * paolettopn quota
<RiccardoVianello> sto dicendo
<Palombo> e poi con gli smartphone è a portata di tutti, il forum meno
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: ok........... prenderemo in cosiderazione anche il forum............. riccardo......... ti candidi come volontario per gestirlo per FCM Italia?
<RiccardoVianello> si
<RiccardoVianello> te lo faccio anche subito sul mio
<RiccardoVianello> sito
<paolettopn> no...
<newlife> ben venga allora. RiccardoVianello......... abbiamo un canale in + er comunicare col mondo!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> ottimo!
<Palombo> rischiamo di essere troppo dispersivi così secondo me
<RiccardoVianello> bha paolettopn
<newlife> no RiccardoVianello si parla del forum i ubuntu-it
<RiccardoVianello> infatti
<RiccardoVianello> posso comunque aiutarvi
<RiccardoVianello> a gestire la gestione
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: l'aiuto è ben accetto!
<newlife> :D
<Palombo> lo strumento deve essere uno e uno solo, non è che si può fare un po' di qua e un po' di là
<paolettopn> :)
<RiccardoVianello> Palombo
<newlife> comunque rimndiamo la discussione in ML!
<RiccardoVianello> è solo per alcune cose
<davide_m> direi Riccardo posta un msg in ML :)
<RiccardoVianello> secondo me è meglio il forum
<newlife> Palombo: se lui fa da tramite tra ML e forum e viceversa........... ben venga.......... :D
<paolettopn> :)
<francesco_superc> Votiamo e ci togliamo il pensiero, Viva la democrazia :)
 * newlife concorda con davide_m
<newlife> francesco_superc: si........ in ML pero' :D
<RiccardoVianello> lento può essere lento
<RiccardoVianello> ma è comodo per esempio le lezioni di FC
<RiccardoVianello> FCM
<Palombo> ok, votiamo in ML si apposito thread aperto da RiccardoVianello 
<RiccardoVianello> dove non si perdono
<francesco_superc> certo si vota in ML per vedere quanti sono a favore del Forum
 * geekluca_ saluta e augura buonanotte
<RiccardoVianello> okay
<paolettopn> buonanotte geekluca_ 
<newlife> geekluca_: spetta due minuti
<Palombo> 'notte geekluca_ 
<geekluca_> ok
<newlife> :D
<newlife> riccardo
<RiccardoVianello> tra pochi giorni farò il ml
<Palombo> andata, aspettiamo la tua mail in ML allora RiccardoVianello 
<newlife> RiccardoVianello:  passiamo al prossimo punto???????????? a cui tengo particolarmente?
<newlife> e anche davide_m?
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, magari specifica bene gli argomenti che intendi portare sul forum ok?
<RiccardoVianello> si certo
<paolettopn> :)
<francesco_superc> avanti che ho la palpebra che mi cala ;)
<newlife> grazie :D
<RiccardoVianello> si, ovvio palombo
<newlife> Traduzione di: Jono Bacon, The Art of Community, O'Reilly, Sebastopol 2009 (versione PDF);
<newlife> ecco.............
<newlife> :D
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, perfetto (-:
<paolettopn> :))
<davide_m> sìsì :)
<davide_m> passiamo
<newlife> davide_m:  ora ci parlerai di qualcosa............ io faccio la intro..............
<Palombo> 300 e rittu pagine |-:
<newlife> Ragazzi, ora vi racconto una piccola storia!
<newlife> Il nostro caro Davide Miceli, inserirà una bella storia nella sua tesi di laurea.
<newlife> Indovinate un pò?
<newlife> :)
<paolettopn> :)
<davide_m> :D
<newlife> La storia di FCM Italia!
<newlife> Ebbene si, grazie a lui anche FCM avrà l'onore di finire in un testo accademico.
<newlife> (Grazie ancora Davide!)
<newlife> Settimane fa era emersa al volontà di qualcuno del gruppo di tradurre anche dell'altro.
<newlife> Io lanciai l'idea per esempio di tradurre il libro di Jono Bacon "The art of Community".
<davide_m> Prego, è il mio dovere! :)
<newlife> Tra parentesi Davide mi diceva che lui ha inserito quel libro nella sua tesi di laurea quindi lui la traduzione dovrà comunque farla!
<newlife> Ora pensavo... Davide ci regala l'onore di essere parte della sua tesi di laurea e noi , volendo, potremmo aiutarlo nella traduzione del libro citato.
<newlife> La licenza è di tipo Creative Commons quindi non dovrebbero esserci vincoli alla traduzione ma se l'idea andrà in porto, scriveremo a Jono Bacon chiedendogli di poterlo fare per regalare quel meraviglioso libro alla comunità italofona.
<newlife> Che ne pensate? 
<newlife> ---finito---
 * paolettopn quoto in toto
<davide_m> +1 :D
<RiccardoVianello> sembra interressante
<RiccardoVianello> il progetto
<PaoloRotolo> +1 ovviamente, mi permetto di augurare buona fortuna per la testi a davide_m!
 * newlife premette che ha letto metà libro in inglse ed è MERAVIGLIOSO!
<RiccardoVianello> +1 anche io
<Palombo> intanto tantissimi complimenti a davide_m 
<davide_m> Grazie :)
<Palombo> e quoto anch'io con un +1
 * RiccardoVianello anche io congratulo davide_m
 * newlife vede che l'anarchia dilaga........... nessuno che si preonota :D ahahahahah :D
 * RiccardoVianello per la tesi
<geekluca_> +1 sulla fiducia ;-)
<Palombo> newlife, sei tu il mod, la situazione ti sta sfuggendo di mano ((-:
<newlife> vero Palombo:D ma sei sicuro che mi sfugge di mano o che io la lasci libera di sfuggirmi di mano? :D
<newlife> lol
<paolettopn> +1, ovviamente per il progetto 
<francesco_superc> +1 ma per quando la data termine lavori?
<Palombo> lo so, sei troppo Buono ((((-:
<newlife> lol Palombo
<Palombo> mi prenoto
<Palombo> (cerchiamo di tornare all'ordine)
<newlife> dunque............... se facciamo parlare davide_m magari ci dice che tempistiche ha lui per la sua tesi......... poi Ronnie (di FCM Inglese) lo facciamo rosicare dandogli la notizia a cose fatte :D
<Palombo> kod posso?
<davide_m> intanto direi di fare una struttura wiki per lavorarci e prima ancora di contattare Jono Bacon
<Palombo> *mod
 * newlife tocca a Palombo che si è prenotato!
 * newlife risponde a davide_m: per jono Bacon ci penso io
<Palombo> volevo proprio chiedere a davide_m i tempi per la traduzione del libro, ma mi hai preceduto
<Palombo> finito
<RiccardoVianello> per caso il wiki sarebbe privato o pubblico?
<RiccardoVianello> e distaccato da FCM?
<newlife> RiccardoVianello:  il wiki rimane privato............ davide_m che ne dici di un documento googledocs in condivisione a chi aderisce al progetto?
<Palombo> si potrebbe fare nel gruppo trad
<RiccardoVianello> (pero lavorando insieme in gruppo)
 * paolettopn si prenota
<newlife> vai paolettopn
<davide_m> il 22 novembre ho l'appuntamento col prof per decidere come procedere per la ricerca, ma per il libro per gennaio direi
<paolettopn> allora, con ordine.....
 * RiccardoVianello si prenota, per il controllo refusi
 * newlife legge davide_m che dice GENNAIO............ O.o tutto il libro?????????
<paolettopn> sembra che ci sia più di un'uscita del testo, vedendo in rete.....  che edizion traduciamo?
 * RiccardoVianello quante pagine sono newlife?
 * newlife vede che 'sta cosa ha scatenato il putiferio :D beneeeeeeee :D
<paolettopn> poi, per fare delle apposite pagine di progetto wiki non c'è problema... si fanno....
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, più di 300
<paolettopn> poi vediamo come fare, pe capitoll, numeri di blocchi pagina... ecc....
<newlife> paolettopn: si.......... effettivamente jono sta lavorando ad una edizione nuova......... ora gli giro una mail......... e vediamo che ci dice............ sulle tempistiche
<davide_m> cmq non si deve fare solo per la mia tesi la per tutte le persone che vogliono conoscere di più ubuntu :)
<paolettopn> certo davide_m .... certo!
<RiccardoVianello> si anche a me piacerebbe dare una mano :)
<newlife> paolettopn: per ora una sola edizione ma jono sta lavorando alla seconda edizione..........
<paolettopn> dicevo che una volta impostati i tempi e i partecipanti, il modo si trova....
<francesco_superc> gennaio è molto vicino :(
<davide_m> sulle tempistiche si può sforare, io tanto lo posso leggere in inglese
<Palombo> davide_m, senz'altro, ma è una buona occasione anche la tua tesi, e se serve a darti una mano...più che volentieri
 * newlife concorda con davide_m :D il libro è bellissimo e leggerlo in italiano renderebbe MIGLIORE l'Italia
<paolettopn> infatti newlife ... sarebbe il caso di sentirlo per poi decidere come fare per....
<newlife> DAVVERO!
<RiccardoVianello> newlife il problema
<paolettopn> sto terminando....
<RiccardoVianello> e che bisognerebbe farlo pubblicarlo
<RiccardoVianello> poi
<RiccardoVianello> come cartaceo
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, lascia finire paolettopn 
<paolettopn> quindi vediamo la fattibilità, contattiamo Jono e poi ci si trova in ML e se ne parla...
<Palombo> poi parli tu
 * RiccardoVianello scusa
<Palombo> de nada (-:
<paolettopn> per ora non mi viene in mente altro.... ho finito
<Palombo> vai RiccardoVianello 
<RiccardoVianello> no solo che il problema
 * newlife nota l'anarchia generale............ non sono bravo a fare il mod :D
<Palombo> newlife, contatti tu jono?
<RiccardoVianello> dopo averlo tradotto
<RiccardoVianello> come famo a divulgarlo
<newlife> Palombo: si....... ci penso io per jono :D tanto è già nelle mie cerchie :D
<Palombo> (-:
<davide_m> mi prenoto per risp a Riccardo
<newlife> RiccardoVianello: usiamo il canale FCM ................
<newlife> vai davide_m
<RiccardoVianello> lo so,
<francesco_superc> e chiediamo ad Arnoldo Mondadori :)
<RiccardoVianello> ma ho anche un idea
<RiccardoVianello> sul selfpublishing
<RiccardoVianello> ci sono alcuni servizi
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, quando finisci dillo chepoi c'è davide_m 
<RiccardoVianello> si,
<davide_m> allora per quanto riguarda come famo a dovulgarlo c'è open library in ebook e poi ci pensa Jono, sarà lui parlando con newlife, saprà meglio di noi
<Palombo> davide_m, aspetta un momento
<Palombo> sennò qui non si capisce più nulla
<RiccardoVianello> ah ecco perchè davide_m
<RiccardoVianello> ho anche un'altra possibilità
<davide_m> scusa finito
<RiccardoVianello> ci sono alcuni servizi di selfpublishing
<RiccardoVianello> in cui ti creano l'ebook
<newlife> FERMIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<newlife> stop!
<newlife> :D
<newlife> organizziamci..........
<Palombo> direi che è meglio
<RiccardoVianello> si
<newlife> dobbiamo finire prima delle 24 per non avere due log diversi............ ok?
<davide_m> sìsì
<Palombo> facciamo finire RiccardoVianello 
<newlife> abbiamo 7 minuti
<RiccardoVianello> si solo dicevo
<Palombo> RiccardoVianello, finisci poi tiriamo le 24
<RiccardoVianello> che ci sono questi servizi
<RiccardoVianello> che ti permettono di pubblicare il libro
<RiccardoVianello> e poi chi compra il libro
<newlife> quando hai finito RiccardoVianello scrivi.......... FINITO
<RiccardoVianello> va direttamente a casa il libro
<RiccardoVianello> quindi penso che potrebbe essere un idea
<RiccardoVianello> anche a Jono
<Palombo> scusa, cosa vuol dire va direttamente e casa?
<RiccardoVianello> significa che tu paghi un tot
<RiccardoVianello> e dopo due/3 settimane lo ricevi direttamente a casa
<newlife> Palombo: shhhhhhhhhhh.................... aspetta...........
 * newlife si prenota
<RiccardoVianello> -FINITO
<davide_m> davide si prenota
<newlife> Grazie RiccardoVianello
<newlife> dunque............ RiccardoVianello............
<newlife> il probelma della pubblicazione non è nostro.......... ma di Jono Bacon e della casa editrice che lo pubblica...........
<Palombo> -4
<davide_m> quoto newlife
 * paolettopn quota newlife 
<newlife> noi tradurremo il libro per la comunità italiana on line........... perche e disponibile in versione Creative Commons............ quindi............ noi facciamo il nostro..........
 * Palombo quota
 * paolettopn quota
 * francesco_superc quota newlife
<davide_m> quoto newlife
<newlife> se poi la società editrice di Jon  vuole prendere la nostra traduzione (che sarà CC anche quella) per stamparla e venderla.......... ben venga.......... ha noi SOLO l'onore e l'onere i averlo tradotto
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> a noi...........
<newlife> senza H
<newlife> lol
<RiccardoVianello> forse 
<newlife> m'e' scappata :D
<Palombo> poi c'è sempre il brut che ha in frigorifero paolettopn  per festeggiare
<RiccardoVianello> i prezzi della traduzione
<newlife> spetta che finisco......................
<newlife> quindi.................................
<Palombo> -2
<newlife> a noi non interessa chi/come/qundo/cosa verrà pubblicato in form cartacea.................
<Palombo> ESATTO
<newlife> noi lo traduciamo per l'Italia............ se poi lo vorranno pubblicare........... ben venga............... sareo onorati di averlo tradotto!
<Palombo> è lo spirito ubuntu questo
<newlife> questo è lo spirito OPEN SOURCE .......... 
<newlife> ---------finito------------
<Palombo> (-:
<davide_m> sottoscrivo quanto detto da newlife
<davide_m> :)
<RiccardoVianello> bha
<newlife> :| addio log unico paolettopn
<Palombo> newlife, c'è altro all'odg?
 * PaoloRotolo si prenota
 * paolettopn dice: chiudiamo la riunione?
<paolettopn> no..
<newlife> vai PaoloRotolo
<Palombo> direi che allora possiamo anche chiudere qui se non c'è altro
<PaoloRotolo> grazie, un'ultima cosa prima di chiudere :) Non so se conoscete l'organizzazione del "Libro Parlato": http://www.libroparlato.org/
<Palombo> newlife, paolettopn ??
<PaoloRotolo> E' un associazione nazionale che si occupa di pubblicare cd con libri e riviste in formato vocale
<Palombo> PaoloRotolo, no, mai sentita
<PaoloRotolo> sono abbonati moltissimi non vedenti, in italia
 * newlife dice: seguite PaoloRotolo e ascoltate!
<Palombo> PaoloRotolo, fantastico
<RiccardoVianello> si ottimo
<PaoloRotolo> dato che mio padre è direttore di un centro per non vedenti, sarebbe disponibile a far entrare FCM fra quelle riviste 
<PaoloRotolo> cosi che possano ascoltarlo già pubblicato su un cd tantissime persone
<davide_m> bellissimo!
<PaoloRotolo> in tutta italia
<paolettopn> bellisssimo!!
<Palombo> sarebbe bellissimo PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> eh, lo so :D
<PaoloRotolo> Non ci resta che provare e inviare loro la prima versione della rivista :D
<davide_m> perfetto!! +1
<RiccardoVianello> +1 sarebbe da provare
 * newlife loda PaoloRotolo che nel suo piccolo e in silenzio lavora come un matto!
<newlife> grzie PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> proprio ora mio padre dice che ci sono più di 7 mila abbonate
<francesco_superc> quindi non parliamo più del libro di jono?
<PaoloRotolo> 7mila persone*
<newlife> settemila?????????????'
<PaoloRotolo> quindi sarebbe un successo
<newlife> appero'
<Palombo> .........
<newlife> francesco_superc: si.......... anche d quello.............. sai che bello sarebbe farlo in audiolibro anche quello?
<newlife> se fosse qua intruder direbbe di si....... con la voce di Irene Bontà :D
<PaoloRotolo> ovviamente è tutto gratuito e molti sono abbonati via newsletter o con il cd via posta :)
<PaoloRotolo> Bene allora :D
<davide_m> Bello
<francesco_superc> newlife, tutto dipende dai tempi che ci diamo
<paolettopn> organizziamoci, mettendo due righe in ML e discutiamone con calma.....
<PaoloRotolo> se riusciamo a fare la versione audio di questo numero, il prossimo mese, con mio padre, andrò alla sede del libro parlato e potrò presentarlo :)
<paolettopn> :)
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: intendi il numero in edizione adesso?
<newlife> il 53?
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, anche il 52... non saprei
<newlife> PaoloRotolo: scrivi in ML  una mail........... vediamo chi risponde e partecipa............. io ci sto! :D
<PaoloRotolo> newlife, bene, domani la scrivo :D
<RiccardoVianello> anche io!
<francesco_superc> +1 anche per me
<davide_m> Per il 52 domani posso registrare un po' di articoli
<newlife> ottimo RiccardoVianello
<newlife> ottimo davide_m
 * geekluca_ saluta e augura buonanotte a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> davide_m, bene, grazie mille!
<Palombo> 'notte geekluca_ 
<newlife> chiudendo questa dicussione.............. tanto paolettopn pensa ai log :D grazie paolettopn :D
<francesco_superc> ottimo ragazzi
<newlife> per il libro di jono bacon vi aggiorno in ML molto presto...........
<newlife> siete tutti concordi? nel tradurlo dico................
<davide_m> per jono allora come ci organizziamo per tradurre?
<PaoloRotolo> certo
<davide_m> ok!
<francesco_superc> si
<Palombo> +1
<newlife> vi ricordo che abbiamo tre mesi per farlo.............. 100 pagine al mese :D
<Palombo> mhhhh...
<francesco_superc> sono tante e non bisogna dimenticare che avremo anche i numeri di FCM da tradue impaginare ecc.
<newlife> Palombo: dobbiamo organizzarci.......................tre mesi......... poco meno di 300 pgine.............. sono 100 pagine al mese
<davide_m> vabè dove arriviamo arriviamo... anche se sforiamo gennaio non ci fa nulla, considerate che ci lavorerò tanto io
<Palombo> sentite
<newlife> francesco_superc: considera che per FCM avrai il quadruplo del tempo finora usato.......... da una settimana a un mese :D
<Palombo> se davide_m ha qualche priorità sulla traduzione del libro potremmo cominciare da lì
<Palombo> così lo aiutiamo per la tesi
<Palombo> poi le restanti parti le possiamo tradurre con più calma
 * newlife concorda con Palombo
<Palombo> davide_m, ci aggiorni in ML a riguardo?
<davide_m> ok devo guardare bene
<davide_m> posto allora un msg in ML
<newlife> allora facciamo cosi................si parte subito......... dopo la mail in ML e sentito Jono............. poi organizziamo le tempistiche
<Palombo> davide_m, ok
<davide_m> perfetto!
<francesco_superc> ok
<newlife> davide_m: scrivi pure............. io domani scrivo a Jono e lo informo!
<davide_m> perfetto... ;)
<newlife> ai voti....................
<newlife> 7me chiede: chi è daccordo sulla traduzione del libro?
<Palombo> +1  a prescindere (-:
 * newlife chiede: chi è daccordo sulla traduzione del libro?
<davide_m> scrivo anche per decidere lo strumento di traduzione se un wiki, o googledoc ecc...
<davide_m> +1
<francesco_superc> +1
<newlife> davide_m: credo che un googledoc sia più flessibile
<Palombo> +1 (proviamoci)
<davide_m> ok
<RiccardoVianello> http://www.liberliber.it/progetti/libroparlato/libroparlato_lineeguida.pdf => questo è per PaoloRotolo
 * Palombo concorda con newlife 
<newlife> yes Palombo :D cosi mi piaci................. PROVIAMOCI! :D
<RiccardoVianello> e chi fa la voce
<francesco_superc> ioooo :D
<Palombo> newlife, ((-:
<Palombo> no, la fa Irene ((-:
<PaoloRotolo> RiccardoVianello, sisi, già letto... bisognerà proporre quello come linee guida del gruppo
<francesco_superc> giusto ah ah ah
 * newlife pensa: il canale mi è sfuggito completamente di mano :D ahahahah Palombo :D che casinista che sono :D
<Palombo> è bello così (-:
 * newlife concorda con Palombo
 * newlife dice: bene............. progetto ............... libro di Jono Bacon............. approvato?
<newlife> manca paolettopn
<newlife> e PaoloRotolo
<francesco_superc> Si, basta non votiamo un'altra volta però :p
<PaoloRotolo> sisi, per me va benissimo
<newlife> lol francesco_superc :D
<newlife> ok................ approvato!
 * newlife sentenzia.................. LA RIUNIONE È UFFICIALMENTE CHIUSA .................................
<davide_m> :)
<PaoloRotolo> Buonanotte a tutti!
<newlife> Grazie a tutti ragazzi e..........................
<paolettopn> +1
<paolettopn> lol
<PaoloRotolo> Ciaooo
<newlife> FORZA FCM ITALIA!
<davide_m> buonanotte a tuttiiiiii!!
<francesco_superc> NOTTTEEE
<davide_m> Ciaooo
<Palombo> 'notte a tutti
<newlife> notte a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<paolettopn> notte a tutti... si torna di la....
<Palombo> paolettopn, di là dove?
<paolettopn> chan fcm
<newlife> grazie a tuttti :D
<newlife> ciao
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-10-10
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<xdatap1> ci siamo tutti?
<Gwaihir> più o meno direi di sì, non ho capito pierba cosa avrebbe fatto però...
<WebbyIT> Buonasera a tutti!
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, l3on, xdatap1, warp10, iniziamo?
<warp10> Gwaihir: sì
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, sì
<xdatap1> chi modera la riunione?
<l3on> Gwaihir, sì
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, ti sei scordato totopalma 
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, sì :-)
<totopalma> si :)
<Gwaihir> bene, totopalma ha appena vinto di moderare la riunione :-)
<totopalma> :P
<warp10> totopalma: perché sei sempre nei nostri cuori, anche se non ti citiamo
<Claudinux> :-)
<totopalma> :)
<DktrKranz> warp10: sei geloso perché solo io ho dormito con lui, gnegne!
<totopalma> DktrKranz, uff
<warp10> DktrKranz: ci hai dormito solo tu o ci hai solo dormito?
<jeremie21> Salve a tutti
<xdatap1> visto che il canale è loggato risparmiateci questi particolari scabrosi...
<warp10> BTW, nota: Il patacca mi ha avvisato che potrebbe arrivare in ritardo. Visto che poi c'è da parlare di myunity, direi di posticipare il primo punto (e se poi non si presenta comunque, peggio per lui)
<xdatap1> se il patacca non viene significa che il log della riunione sarà un paio di mega in meno...
<warp10> speriamo che faccia tardi allora
<totopalma> lol
<DktrKranz> ... quindi lo riempiremo di particolari scabrosi!
<Gwaihir> warp10, bene, il secondo punto era un health check, ma ci sarebbe dovuto essere anche pierba
<warp10> DktrKranz: +1
<totopalma> -.-'
<totopalma> ecco, è uscito chanserv
<warp10> Gwaihir: uh, vero... Ottimo, 17 persone e nessuna utile (CHanServ incluso)
<xdatap1> è andato in overflow alla parola patacca
<DktrKranz> what could possibly go wrong
<warp10> Ok, giro di presentazioni?
<xdatap1> yes
<xdatap1> <-- Paolo Sammicheli
<warp10> <-- Andrea Colangelo
<Gwaihir> ←→ Milo Casagrande
<DktrKranz> <-- Luca Falavigna
<totopalma> <-- Salvatore Palma
<jeremie21> <-- Jeremie Tamburini
<Claudinux> <-- Claudio Arseni
<Dolasilla> <-- Silvia Bindelli
<WebbyIT> <-- Riccardo Padovani
<ic3d> <--- Dario Cavedon
<peppe84> <-- Giuseppe Terrasi (baciamo le mani, seguo a tratti...)
<Paolo-Rotolo> <-- Paolo Rotolo
<warp10> Mi pare di capire che Pierba non si unirà a noi, quindi forse possiamo comunque cominciare con l'health check
<Gwaihir> warp10, direi di sì
<xdatap1> chi introduce?
<Gwaihir> a dire il vero non credo ci sia bisogno di un'introduzione, era più che altro per vedere com'è la nostra situazione, e per cercare di stabilire magari una riunione almeno mensile
<Gwaihir> a data fissa
<Gwaihir> il discorso era un più più per pierba, che a causa mancanza di tempo non riesce più di tanto a seguire
<xdatap1> sulla riunione mensile assolutamente si, ci siamo un po' troppo adagiati
<warp10> Molto +1 alla riunione a scadenze predefinite
* Gwaihir changed the topic of #ubuntu-it-meeting to: Canale per le riunione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu - Log su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, warp10 si potrebbe proporre qualche cosa come "il 1° giovedì del mese"
* Gwaihir changed the topic of #ubuntu-it-meeting to: Canale per le riunioni della comunità italiana di Ubuntu - Log su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<warp10> Gwaihir: sembra ragionevole
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, per me va bene. Magari per scegliere quale giorno della settimana facciamo un poll
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, yep, meglio
<warp10> Apriamo un doodle?
<totopalma> concordo con xdatap1 
<l3on> Sì ok anche per me...
<Gwaihir> #action warp10 apre un doodle per decidere il giorno della riunione mensile
<Gwaihir> uff... mi manca il meetingbot
<warp10> Gwaihir: mica sei nei dorati campi elisi, qua carta e penna e tanto sangue
<xdatap1> eh si, qua siamo in provincia, mica ci sono i lussi di ubuntu-meeting
<warp10> Vorrei un chiarimento sul regolamento del consiglio: c'è scritto che le dimissioni di 3 consiglieri fanno decadere il Consiglio. Nel caso di dimissioni di 1 o 2 membri il Consiglio viene reintegrato con gli eletti esclusi o si continua senza aggiunte o cosa?
<DktrKranz> se ben ricordo si continua senza aggiunte
<xdatap1> si continua senza aggiunte
<xdatap1> perché il principio è che fino a 5 è un consiglio valido
<warp10> Ok, bene. Forse sarebbe bene chiarirlo sul wiki.
<xdatap1> a 4 componenti può non essere rappresentativo
<DktrKranz> "In caso di dimissione anticipata di almeno 3 consiglieri, i membri rimanenti indiranno nuove elezioni per la formazione del nuovo Consiglio."
<DktrKranz> almeno tre di sette, per me risulta abbastanza chiaro
<warp10> DktrKranz: ma non dice cosa fare in caso di 1 o 2 dimessi, e non è scontato che si intenda che non si fa nulla. Aggiungere una mezza riga di chiarimento non mi sembra sbagliato (ché non si sa mai)
<_Pixel_> (sera a tutti e scusate il ritardo)
<Gwaihir> bene, il meeting è finito
<_Pixel_> -.-'
<xdatap1> ciao a tutti buonanotte e grazie
<DktrKranz> ciao!
<totopalma> notte
<Gwaihir> grazie!
<warp10> Ciao ragazzi grazie mille!
<Gwaihir> 'notte!
<Paolo-Rotolo> Ci vediamo domani :D
<peppe84> è stato bello :-)
<_Pixel_> siete proprio dei babbei
<Gwaihir> ahahaha
<warp10> :D
<l3on> :D
<xdatap1> ROFL
<Gwaihir> _Pixel_, prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<_Pixel_> tsk...
<_Pixel_> questa me la lego al dito
<ic3d> _Pixel_: ti vogliamo bene
<warp10> _Pixel_: così' impari a scrivere myunity in gambas, tsk
<DktrKranz> _Pixel_: così impari a fare i megapacchettoni di gambas
<Gwaihir> warp10, datti lo stato di op e kickati dal canale
<_Pixel_> warp10, la prossima volta lo scriverò in Amiga-basic
<Gwaihir> per aver detto gambas
<DktrKranz> brainf*ck
<warp10> Gwaihir: Cavolo, dimenticavo che è loggato. Chiedo scusa a tutti, non si ripeterà più
 * warp10 legge lo zen of python ad alta voce per purificarsi l'anima
<xdatap1> dai, riprendiamo?
<Gwaihir> sì, meglio va :-)
<warp10> Doodle pronto. Mando in intergruppi?
<DktrKranz> per la modifica al regolamento, creiamo un post su titanpad con le modifiche?
<xdatap1> allora, fatto l'healtcheck si passa al CD Italiano/Myunity?
<DktrKranz> poi andrà ratificato, quindi già che ci siamo facciamolo completo
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, +1
<xdatap1> warp10, le riunioni del consiglio le farei votare ai consiglieri soltanto
<warp10> DktrKranz: +1, procedu
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, puoi aprirlo tu?
<DktrKranz> s/du/di/ ?
<DktrKranz> yes
<warp10> xdatap1: makes sense. Scrivo in lista
<Gwaihir> ottimo, xdatap1direi che possiamo passare alla questione CD e myunity
<warp10> DktrKranz: eh, sì... se sbaglio i tasti è colpa di unicode e di Gwaihir 
<Gwaihir> DktrKranz, scusalo, sta imparando a usare la tastiera
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, ok allora introduco io. Mi sono preparato lo script :P
 * warp10 prende i popcorn
<DktrKranz> http://ubuntuit.titanpad.com/22
<DktrKranz> poi andrà messo in diff, ma sono quisquilie
<xdatap1> vado?
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, vadi
<xdatap1> Argomento CD. Ho chiesto di discuterne in quanto ad una settimana dal rilascio ci sono alcune perplessità.
<xdatap1> La prima è che non è più un CD, al massimo un DVD o una chiavetta. Visto che il limite fisico dei 700mb non c'è più mi domandavo perché non tirare dentro le lingue tradotte oltre il 90% direttamente nell'immagine principale e lasciar perdere tutte queste immagini che costano anche un discreto impegno.
<xdatap1> Lato promozione, inoltre, sto riflettendo da tempo se non sia l'ora di smettere di spingere le versioni semestrali e spingerci di più, come comunità, nel fare advocacy con la LTS.
<xdatap1> Ormai il target è veramente basso basso, si vede dalle domande che arrivano per email, che senso ha "convertire" un non tecnologo e poi incasinargli l'installazione ogni sei mesi? Fosse per me nel sito ci farei scrivere "vuoi ubuntu? ecco l'LTS" "sei proprio uno tosto che sa tutto? Veramente? Fai la somma binaria di 101 e 111 e inserisci il risultato per scaricare la 12.10" :P
<xdatap1> Parlando di contenuti, invece, c'è da segnalare che MyUnity non riesce ad uscire in tempo per la release. E non per colpa del team Italiano o di MyUnity.
<xdatap1> A questo ci aggiungi che la release dopo la LTS di solito è molto instabile e spesso controversa (e questa non deluderà), insomma un po' di dubbi ce l'ho.
<xdatap1> La build dell'altro ieri ha funzionato abbastanza, dobbiamo solo controllare che i langpack siano tutti a posto, e lo potremo fare da domani sera con il build della RC.
<xdatap1> Quindi nel caso decidessimo, possiamo ancora uscire
<xdatap1> C'è da decidere cosa fare. Le opzioni sono:
<xdatap1> - Usciamo comunque, senza myunity
<xdatap1> - Aspettiamo ed usciamo con myunity
<xdatap1> - Non usciamo ed iniziamo a lavorare per la 13.04 se è il caso e/o la 12.04.2
<xdatap1> domande
<DktrKranz> Il discorso dei langpack, quando si saprà qualcosa?
<xdatap1> domani
<_Pixel_> non ho intenzione di rilasciare MyUnity... prima devo capire il senso della vita e altre amenità quindi la 2° ipotesi è nulla.
<DktrKranz> anche per il discorso dell'inclusione nel supporto ufficiale?
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, no quello è una mia fantasia che se decidiamo possiamo inoltrare
<DktrKranz> ecco, sarebbe stata cosa buona e giusta
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, quindi Quantal uscirà così
<DktrKranz> ok, quindi se l'opzione 2 è impraticabile, io sarei per 3, poi 1
<xdatap1> _Pixel_, Quantal ha disperatamente bisogno di myunity. Sia per togliere i dispositivi non montati dal launcher che per togliere i suggerimenti dalla dash
<_Pixel_> xdatap1, non posso farlo
<_Pixel_> i dispositivi non si tolgono
<_Pixel_> il codice è dentro unity stesso
<_Pixel_> non è una chiave
<xdatap1> no comment
<_Pixel_> anche per questo devo capire se continuare a "lavorare" per dei cazzoni o no
<xdatap1> LOL
<xdatap1> zio siamo loggati
 * peppe84 non ci aveva fatto caso all'impossibilità di togliere i dispositivi montati ...
<_Pixel_> infatti è virgolettato
<Claudinux> xdatap1, per togliere i dispositivi dal launcher devi modificare fstab (almeno, io ho dovuto fare così per le partizioni windows)
<xdatap1> Claudinux, ok, questa me la spieghi fuori dal canale, mi interessa ;)
<jeremie21> Basta non fare il montaggio in /media ... fine ot!
<_Pixel_> ma questo è niente... prova a "sbloccare" l'icona.....
<xdatap1> no ragazzi non è così, ci sono i dispositivi NON montati nel launcher. Comunque, andiamo avanti
<_Pixel_> si... andiamo avanti
<xdatap1> myunity per quantal non esce? sicuro al 100%
<xdatap1> ?
<_Pixel_> xdatap1, se esce (e sottolineo se) avverrà dopo l'uscita di QQ
<warp10> per la cronaca, se MyU per Q esce, arriverà su Q tramite -backport
<xdatap1> beh quello lo immagino, mancano 8 giorni
<xdatap1> secondo me un nostro cd senza myunity perde parecchio di senso. Perché quantal non è un CD!
 * Claudinux concorda con xdatap1 
<_Pixel_> xdatap1, non c'è solo MyU... c'è anche unsettings
<_Pixel_> e UTweak
<Claudinux> inoltre non giustifica il grosso lavoro che serve per creare un'iso localizzata che deve stare su un DVD
<xdatap1> _Pixel_, spiega. Non ci sono nemmeno loro?
<_Pixel_> no dicevo
<_Pixel_> potete provare unsettings o UTweak
<_Pixel_> al posto di MyU
<_Pixel_> se volete uscire
<xdatap1> naaa, a 8 giorni dal rilascio è impossibile
<xdatap1> andava pensato un mese fa, minimo
<warp10> Sì, ormai aggiornare il defaults è quasi impossibile
<xdatap1> ma poi come fai a fare tutti i test in 8 giorni con gli archivi in freeze
<warp10> Decisamente
<DktrKranz> puoi spingere di SRU, ma hai voglia...
<xdatap1> gli altri consiglieri che ne pensano? Gwaihir DktrKranz l3on ?
<xdatap1> totopalma, ?
<DktrKranz> secondo me è impraticabile
<peppe84> se non è più cd ma usb o dvd andrebbe studiata un unica .iso con diversi -defaults, l'utente sceglierà quale usare. andrebbe discussa all'uds 'sta cosa (?)
<warp10> peppe84: non ho capito bene la proposta in realtà
<DktrKranz> almeno non con il poco tempo e i cambiamenti che sono intervenuti
<l3on> Anche per me.. c'è troppo poco tempo. 
<totopalma> anche per me, poco tempo a disposizione
<xdatap1> ribadisco che il tempo per uscire senza myunity c'è, abbiamo fatto i test fino a ieri come nulla fosse
<_Pixel_> Gwaihir, xdatap1 quello che dice peppe84 è più o meno quello che si disse a Siena nel primo meeting: versioni di Ubuntu con metapacchetti specifici
<DktrKranz> warp10, xdatap1: immagino che i pacchetti debbano essere negli archivi giusto? Niente PPA^
<warp10> DktrKranz: nono, PPA proprio no
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, non necessariamente, possiamo usare il ppa dove c'era il pacchetto di precise, solo che a quel punto il progetto è un altro, noi volevamo fare una versione ufficiale
<DktrKranz> allora la vedo piuttosto dura, anche uscire con un po' di ritardo (ma poi avrebbe senso?)
<_Pixel_> xdatap1, se i test sono fatti e la distro è pronta non vedo perchè non uscire
<Gwaihir> _Pixel_, sì, ricordo quell'idea, ma non so cosa ne possa pensare Canonical, se è una strada che vogliono prendere... vedendo le strade che decidono di prendere
<Gwaihir> per l'uscita del CD, senza myunity, se la ISO è valida e "testata", io direi di uscire così con quella
<Gwaihir> poi però va ripreso in mano il discorso se continuare a fare per tutte le versioni o concentrarsi sulla LTS, e io sono a favore solo delle LTS
<totopalma> +1 per le LTS
<warp10> xdatap1: non ho capito se tu i sei per le LTS only o se la faresti sempre
<xdatap1> si ma se siamo a favore solo delle LTS secondo me ci incasiniamo e basta a far uscire questa. Che a mio modo di vedere senza myunity non è proponibile
<_Pixel_> Gwaihir, a questo punto considerate che c'è da rivedere anche tutto il tam tam mediatico che facciamo ogni santa volta che esce una versione
<xdatap1> warp10, a me piange il cuore, ma questa versione proprio non mi va giù
<peppe84> allora tanto vale non uscire per la 12.10? sennò bisogna anche supportarla fino alla EOL.
<DktrKranz> Sse la decisione è quella di spingere per la LTS, dobbiamo cominciare da ora, e "non promuovere" QQ.
<warp10> xdatap1: intendi quantal in generale o il CD italiano in particolare?
<_Pixel_> DktrKranz, appunto quello che dico io
<xdatap1> warp10, quantal e le modifiche a unity
<DktrKranz> fare uscire il CD di QQ sarebbe un po' un controsenso
<DktrKranz> s/CD/supporto/
<warp10> xdatap1: già. Possiamo sempre consolarci comprando qualcosa su Amazon [☚ questo è un rant]
 * Gwaihir guarda il simboletto di warp10, il ragazzo si applica
<xdatap1> warp10, bello il simboletto, ti stimo fratello
<_Pixel_> warp10, si... ci sono dei TERM(os)INALI per il caffè bellissimi
<warp10> xdatap1: Ho avuto un grande maestro /me guarda Gwaihir ammirato
<warp10> _Pixel_: LOL
<xdatap1> _Pixel_, a questo punto però tu dovresti fare un post in cui spieghi come mai myunity non esce
<_Pixel_> warp10, ah.. c'è anche Adobe Photoshop Professional Enterprise
<_Pixel_> solo per windows
<_Pixel_> -.-'
<xdatap1> _Pixel_, visto che continuano a commentare ai bug chiedendo info e molti tutorial per quantal suggeriscono di installare i temi con myunity
<_Pixel_> xdatap1, faremo un comunicato a breve
<warp10> _Pixel_: se fai un comunicato, lo rimbalzo anche io
<warp10> _Pixel_: mi raccomando, chiedi le primarie per unity
<xdatap1> mentre mi domando, il consiglio lo comunica che il cd non esce?  o semplicemente andiamo avanti così?
<_Pixel_> che avevo pure chiesto alla versione 6.2... ma cambiate ancora?
<_Pixel_> e loro: nooooooooooo
<_Pixel_> ed infatti siamo alla 6.8
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, secondo me dovremmo comunicarlo, spiegando anche il perché
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, secondo me anche in inglese
<Gwaihir> _Pixel_, ti hanno risposto che la 6.2 non cambiava :-P
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, +1
<_Pixel_> diciamo che erano arrivati
<_Pixel_> ma alla fine evidentemente contano poco
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, apriamo un titanpad?
<Gwaihir> xdatap1, yep, ci penso io per quello
<xdatap1> Gwaihir, thanks
<nannes> Si può partecipare o è solo per membri ufficiali?
<xdatap1> ci sono dubbi perplessità? qualcuno che vuole fare l'avvocato del diavolo?
<xdatap1> nannes, puoi partecipare, dicci pure
 * Paolo-Rotolo si prenota
<DktrKranz> prima di pubblicare il comunicato, non sarebbe meglio anticiparlo in intergruppo^
<xdatap1> DktrKranz, +1
<nannes> Volevo una spiegazione per questa malattia delle release semestrali
<DktrKranz> non per tanto, ma mi sembra di fare il carbonaro
<nannes> per me è una pazzia, sembra uno spreco di risorse e di tempo e di mezzi
<xdatap1> nannes, vabbé questa è una domanda da neofita, ne parliamo fuori dalla riunione ok?
<nannes> oh ecco
<nannes> un'altra cosa
<nannes> Lo sviluppo della shell unity mi sembrano soldi buttati
<nannes> non ha nulla di più di gnome shell
<xdatap1> nannes, queste invece sono chiacchiere da forum, grazie :P
<_Pixel_> nannes, veramente è il contrario
<nannes> oh son tutte chiacchiere vabeh
<nannes> i problemi veri son chiacchiere ;D paha
<peppe84> non sarebbero soldi nostri, ma siam fuori tema :-)
<nannes> sì sì io parlo di canonical ovviamente
<xdatap1> Paolo-Rotolo, dicci tutto
<Paolo-Rotolo> Per "non promuovere" QQ, come si diceva prima, se la decisione diventa ufficiale, si intende la release italiana o quella ufficiale? Quindi il gruppo promozione può produrre materiale pubblicitario per quantal?
<xdatap1> Paolo-Rotolo, materiale per quantal sicuramente si
<xdatap1> Paolo-Rotolo, il non promuovere io credo di intendere che si voglia continuare a mantenere l'enfasi anche sulla LTS
<xdatap1> Paolo-Rotolo, ma è tutto da approfondire, immagino
<Paolo-Rotolo> xdatap1, ok, grazie del chiarimento
<DktrKranz> domanda (magari l3on può saperne di più): per il release day c'è già qualcosa di pronto?
<l3on> DktrKranz, no, cambio la homepage del sito e si aggiorna il tour con Q
<l3on> ma niente di più...
<Paolo-Rotolo> Per quanto mi riguarda avevo preparato un video con le novità di QQ
<Paolo-Rotolo> stavo per presentarlo in questi giorni in promo
<DktrKranz> a questo punto non so quanto convenga sforzarsi tantissimo per il lancio
<xdatap1> la home page va cambiata anche per problemi di performance, credo. Confermi l3on ?
<totopalma> ragazzi, vi saluto, 'notte :)
<l3on> xdatap1, non so a cosa ti riferisci..
<xdatap1> l3on, non serviva perché essendo statica invece che dinamica aiutava il carico del primo giorno?
<xdatap1> l3on, così ricordavo dai tempi in cui ero io nel gruppo web
<peppe84> btw, l3on il server lo cambiano prima o dopo la release (a proposito... vedi ticket 19985)
<l3on> mah... nì... con tutti i cache service che abbiamo attivi sul server non c'è parecchia distinzione fra dinamico e statico sul sito web.
<Gwaihir> peppe84, mi sa che ora come ora lo fanno dopo la release
<xdatap1> l3on, ah bon
<l3on> cmq xdatap1 abbiamo abbandonato quella politica di "stay calm in releasy day" da qualche rilascio. (prima chiudevamo anche il wiki in scrittura!...).
<l3on> Ora siamo un continum,
<l3on> non ci fermiamo mai :).
<xdatap1> l3on, meglio
<xdatap1> l3on, se calcium regge
<xdatap1> il tempo è scaduto, chiudiamo la riunione?
<l3on> xdatap1, mo vediamo perché questa volta abbiamo un nuovo forum e psql al posto di mysql. Sarà da tener sotto controllo.
<xdatap1> l3on, in bocca al lupo allora
<xdatap1> nannes, se vuoi parlare delle cose di prima sono in #ubuntu-it-promo
<l3on> eh, crepi! :)
<xdatap1> fine della riunione, grazie a tutti!
<l3on> esco, ciao a tutti!.
<_Pixel_> grazie a voi
<peppe84> grazie a voi
<jeremie21> Ciao!
<Gwaihir> grazie a tutti!
<l3on> e grazie.
<peppe84> _Pixel_, -.-'
 * ic3d saluta e buona notte!
<_Pixel_> peppe84, :D
<warp10> Ok ragazzi, ciao a tutti! ✌
<Gwaihir> 'notte! ☃
<Claudinux> 'notte!
<Paolo-Rotolo> l3on, Ciao, scusa, ricordi l'idea della newsletter?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2019-10-12
 * depecher bye
